# Main > News >  Hero Forge Kickstarter Announcement! Customizable, 3D printed miniatures!

## RecklessEnthusiasm

UPDATE: Kickstarter page is finally up, and I can link you guys! We go live at 11:00am tomorrow, so by the time you read this, we're probably already accepting pledges! Definitely feel free to take a look, and definitely pass the link along to anyone who you think might possibly be interested! 

*http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/...token=9af873ad*
Hey there, TCG! Apart from the very sporadic update, I know I've been a bit of a ghost around here. But I can finally announce the reason for that! I want to introduce you guys to my upcoming kickstarter!


Hero Forge is an upcoming service that will take the miniatures market by storm! We are looking forward to bringing an entirely new option to the tabletop: highly customizable, highly detailed, 3D printed miniatures. 


We’re employing two new technologies to make our service easy to use while providing fantastic results. Using a plugin-free WebGL character builder and the new Shapeways developer API, we can offer freedom, control, and options never before seen. This exciting new application of WebGL means you’ll be able to see your character in 3D as polygons on-screen long before you see the model as atoms in your hand. This innovative use of the Shapeways Developer API means that manufacturing and shipping will be handled by one of the leading names in the commercial 3D printing industry, leaving us to focus on what we’re passionate about**: making beautiful 3D models and a clean, easy to use interface to help you build your perfect mini. With our crack team of artists, modelers, technical wizards, and roleplaying fanatics, we believe we can offer something that no other tabletop gaming company ever has: a way to breathe your creativity and vision into your miniatures.




Our team has a roster of truly epic proportions. My co-founder, Teagan Morrison, is technical art director for the video game company Naughty Dog and has worked on critically acclaimed games like the _Uncharted_ series, owned and operated his own web design company, and is a truly stellar guy. Our concept artists are equally impressive. Molly Maloney works for Telltale games and is a master of making art with en eye on future digitization. Nicole Cardiff has done art for Dungeons and Dragons 4th edition, the reboot of tomb of horrors, and countless pieces for Warhammer, Game of Thrones, and Call of Cthulhu cards for Fantasy Flight Games. Our 3D modeler, Margaret Dost, has worked on films like Pacific Rim and games like Mortal Kombat vs. DC. Our web infrastructure and pipeline expert is employed as the Chief Technical Officer for South Park Studios.  Our rigger, , works as a character technical director for Nickelodeon. All that to say: We have pretty much as amazing a team as we could possibly hope to have. And we are all super excited about this project.

You can take a look at a demo of our early build web UI here and some pictures of models and 3D prints miniatures over here.

I would invite anyone who is interested to visit our Facebook page which has more pictures, video content, and links. We've already got a target time for our launch and are organizing a Kickstarter Digital Launch Event for people who are interested in backing us or keeping track of our progress! Day-one-momentum is a super important thing on Kickstarter, as you probably know, so please do join us on day one!


You can check out our blog if you want a little more of an inside peek, too! We're aiming for January 13th for our Kickstarter launch, so stay tunes for more news, exciting pictures of 3D printed miniatures, and hopefully a new, exciting option for minis!

Let me know if you guys have any questions! If you happen to run a blog or news site, let me know and I'll put you on the list for receiving a press packet!

Thanks again for taking a look, guys!

http://www.HeroForgeMinis.com/
https://www.facebook.com/HeroForgeMinis
http://blog.HeroForgeMinis.com
https://twitter.com/HeroForgeMinis

----------

